# Custom floor transition



## chuckp27 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have laid new travertine in my kitchen and it butts up against the hardwood floor in the other parts of the house. The kitchen flooring is now 1 1/4" higher than the hardwood floor. I've checked a lot of places and it seems 3/4" or smaller is the standard size for transitions and reducers. So, my question is, do i have to make my own or is there a product out there that could work for me? If I have to make my own, does anyone have some tips on what to use and how to make it? I would imagine I need to find a 2x2 or something, but it needs to be nice, and not rough stock, and then cut it at a 45 degree angle to make a ramp? I need some advice, I'm running into lots of roadblocks and don't know what to do. Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

To transition 1 1/4" you are going to need more that a run of 2". For that much transition I would have the run no less than 6". Otherwise you will forever have a potentially dangerous stumbling point in your house. If it was me I would go with an even longer run. My insurance company would appreciate me.

Obviously you will have to either custom make or have someone custon make a transition plate. Use whatever material is best going to fit in with the existing flooring.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*agreed*

That difference in height, 1 1/4" is a real safety issue. It should be distributed over a 12" - 24" length. Falls are the single biggest type of injury in the home..... way more than electrocution, or drowning.
I don't think it will pass code, but I could be wrong. :blink: bill

http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-41349.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you're stuck with the height differential, you can make your own "ramp" type transition with just 3/4". For however long the transition is, the part that touches the lower level, you cut a bevel on the bottom to meet the floor, and allow about 1/4" of flat to the tapered bottom edge. The high end can be cut at the meeting angle to the kitchen floor. Cut a riser spacer to mount under the high end to take up the gap.












 







.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

If you have a 13" planer, make a ramp at the correct angle to hold the 2" stock and run it through.


----------



## oldwood (Dec 11, 2011)

the rate of fall for proper ramps is 1 inch in 9 inches but codes very you will need a hard wood with that taper it will be easy to splinter so might use some cloth or vinal glued on back to reduce splintering cut taper to lower floor on 1 1/2 wood 2" from edge taper back to hi floor notch in hi edge 1 inch top of notch at 1 1/4 place over top hi floor


----------

